# Morphin als versteckte Sterbehilfe?



## -RedMoon- (29. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend Leute,
ich habe am letzten Freitag meinen Vater nach einer langwierigen Krankheit verloren.
Ich mache mir derzeit Vorwürfe, dass er vielleicht noch etwas länger hätte leben können, wenn ich mich gegen die Morphingabe ausgesprochen hätte.

Vor 4-5 Wochen fragten mich die Ärzte, ob sie ihm Morphin geben sollen, was ich aber verneinte, da dies sein Leben verkürzen könne (laut Aussage Chefarzt). Später, als seine Schmerzen zu stark wurden, gaben sie ihm ungefragt trotzdem Morphin. Als ich das herausfand, habe ich sofort die Station "zerlegt", aber die Ärzte beruhigten mich und sagten mir, dass es eine sehr kleine Dosis ist und nur dazu dient, dass er keine Schmerzen mehr spürt. Er wurde dadurch tatsächlich ruhiger, aber auch nicht mehr ansprechbar. Vorher konnte er ganz normal sprechen und auf seine Umwelt reagieren, aber nach dem Morphin ging es dann bergab. Und jetzt ist er tot.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich nicht daran eine Schuld trage, vielleicht hätte ohne Morphin länger leben können, andererseits hatte er starke Schmerzen. Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass ich Berichte gelesen habe, dass in manchen Krankenhäusern Morphin als heimliche Sterbehilfe gegeben wird, um Betten schneller freizubekommen. Was sich makaber anhört kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, da das Krankenhaus tatsächlich überfüllt war. Dem Vater eines Freundes ging es letztes Jahr ebenso. Der Vater wurde bei vollem Bewusstsein eingeliefert, Tage später war er sediert und dann tot.

Ich weiß nicht, ich mache mir große Vorwürfe, ob ich hätte mehr tun können und ob ich hier ein großes Fass aufmachen soll oder nicht und das Krankenhaus irgendwie in die Pflicht nehmen, was aber meinen Vater nicht mehr zurückbringt. Ich fühle mich elend.

Meine Frage: wird Morphin in geringen Dosen tatsächlich nur als Schmerzlinderung gegeben, oder gibt es dafür auch andere "Hintergedanken"?


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo!


Erstmal mein herzliches und aufrichtiges Beileid. Ich weiß nicht ob Morphin das Leben verkürzen kann.
Mir ist nur bekannt das es als (starkes) Schmerzmittel eingesetzt wird. 
Und ich auch froh bin das es sowas gibt.
Wenn ich in einer ähnlichen Situation wäre, würde ich wohl danach verlangen, um mein Leid zu lindern.


----------



## Stueppi (29. Januar 2020)

Erstmal mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Was hier niemand weiß, wie lange hätte denn dein Vater länger gelebt? Eine Woche, einen Monat, ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr? Hätte es Sinn gemacht für eine Woche länger leben eine Woche länger starke Schmerzen aushalten zu müssen?
Woher hast du diese Berichte? Einige "Berichte" behaupten auch das Impfen Autismus auslöst.

Was ich weiß ist das Ärzte, wenn das Leben dem Ende zu geht und der Mensch große Schmerzen hat, dann wird, trotz Risiko früher zu sterben, das Schmerzmittel überdosiert. Nicht um Betten schneller frei zu bekommen, das würde ja bedeuten alle Ärzte wären Mörder, sondern weil das Leiden zu stoppen schwerer wiegt als eine Woche länger in Qualen leben zu müssen.

Dich trifft bei sowas keine Schuld. Das du dir die Schuld gibst ist normal, jeder würde so denken. Die Ärzte haben so gehandelt wie sie es für richtig und menschlich hielten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Januar 2020)

Die Ärzte sind dazu verpflichtet, zur Schmerzlinderung beizutragen. Morphine werden doch nur bei wirklich starken Schmerzen verabreicht.

Weiß ja nicht, wie das im Detail aussah, aber bei starken Schmerzen schreien Menschen auch. War bei meinem Opa damals ähnlich. Wenn man dann sieht, dass ein Mensch sich die ganze Zeit quält, will man ihm bestimmt keine Schmerzmittel vorenthalten, damit er mehr von seinen Schmerzen hat.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2020)

Mein Großvater ist ebenso an einem Morphincocktail verstorben (Krebs Endstadium), was aber nicht "heimlich" war.

Also, die Gabe von Morphin ist offenbar üblich, wenn die Schmerzen extrem stark sind (sonst hilft nix mehr) und der Patient sich ohnehin im unmittelbaren Sterbeprozeß befindet. Mein Großvater war bis kurz vor seinem Tod zu Hause und hatte Morphium in Tablettenform die er freiwillig nach eigenem Gutdünken nehmen konnte wenn die Schmerzen unerträglich wurden.

Die letzten seiner Tage im Krankenhaus waren ohnehin komplett palliativ und der arme Mann war ohne drumrumzureden ganz simpel unter Schmerzen am verrecken - aber in Deutschland darf man einen ja nicht sterben lassen. Wir haben in einem seiner wachen Momente mit ihm geredet (glücklicherweise war der Verstand außer von den Medikamenten nicht beeinträchtigt und er konnte klar seinen Willen äußern) und es war klar, dass er seinen Zustand verstand und er wirklich sterben wollte. Natürlich darf auch dann noch keine aktive Sterbehilfe geleistet werden hierzulande. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Chefarzt (der zum Glück sehr menschlich war und natürlich den Zustand kannte) hat er dann aber die Dosis des Morphins so weit erhöht dass mein Großvater wenigstens schmerzfrei einschlafen konnte.

Technisch gesehen war das eigentlich aktive Sterbehilfe aber ich war ehrlich froh dass der Arzt sich so verhalten hat, denn streng nach regeln wäre das gleiche passiert nur mit womöglich mehreren weiteren Tagen Quälerei für den Mann. Ich würde aber niemals behaupten, dass Krankenhäuser sowas ohne ausdrücklichen Wunsch aller Beteiligten im Geheimen tun würden um Betten freizukriegen - meine Erfahrung war dagegen, dass die Regeln da sehr strikt befolgt wurden und es sehr große Hürden gab bis ein Arzt den (für ihn sicherlich auch gewagten) Schitt geht zu sagen ok, den beamen wir jetzt raus.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Später, als seine Schmerzen zu stark wurden, gaben sie ihm ungefragt trotzdem Morphin.



Was sollen sie denn sonst machen? Ihn mit Schmerzen und Qualen liegen lassen?
Das hört sich so erstmal vollkommen richtig an.
Einen schwerkranken Patienten absichtlich sterben zu lassen und durch andere zu ersetzen, macht auch rein wirtschaftlich gesehen eigentlich keinen Sinn.

Ich denke da spielt jetzt dein Kopfkino erstmal verrückt.
Wenn du wirklich Zweifel an den Ärzten hast, dann würde ich mich an ne entsprechende Stelle wenden, ob nun Anwalt oder irgendwelche Vereine, die Patientenakte herausgeben lassen und da mal drüber schauen lassen.

Mein Beleid und wünsche dir und Familie alles Gute!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn sonst machen? Ihn mit Schmerzen und Qualen liegen lassen?



Das ist hier tatsächlich leider so Gesetz, ja.


----------



## TomatenKenny (29. Januar 2020)

Hey RedMoon, 

erst mal mein herzliches Beileid!

und zum Thema, https://www.springermedizin.de/dgrm-jahrestagung-2016/palliativmedizin/zwischen-palliativer-schmerztherapie-und-aktiver-sterbehilfe/10699910 

wäre ich an deiner stelle, würde ich eine Obduktion beantragen um sicher zu gehn, ob er nicht doch "umgebracht" wurde... klingt hart aber sowas gabs schon oft genug auch um platz zu schaffen..


----------



## azzih (29. Januar 2020)

Tut mir Leid mit deinem Vater. Morphine muss man halt irgendwann einsetzen, wenn nichts anderes mehr hilft. Was soll das Pflegepersonal sonst auch machen, den Patienten mit seinen Schmerzen unbehandelt lassen?

Für mich klingt deine Story so als wäre dein Vater eh in Kürze an seiner Krankheit verstorben. In dem Stadium kann im Prinzip alles zum Tod führen. Auch ist es wohl besser einen geliebten Menschen nicht grundlos leiden zu lassen um nur ja noch ein paar Tage/Wochen rauszuquetschen. Das ist ja keine qualitative Lebenszeit, sondern nur Verlängerung des Leids. Unseren Tieren gestehen wir ja auch ein vernünftigen Tod zu, nur bei Menschen machen wir ein riesen Fass auf. Meist nicht wegen diesen Menschen selbst, sondern weil wir uns selbst davor fürchten diesen Menschen zu verlieren. Was im Prinzip aber ein sehr egoistisches Motiv ist.

Redet sich für mich vielleicht leicht, mein Vater lebt noch. Aber denk lieber an die gute Zeit die man mit dem Menschen hatte als an die schlechte Zeit am Ende. Ändern kann man eh nix und dem Pflegepersonal da irgendwie eine Schuld zu geben ist wirklich nicht angebracht. Die tun was sie können um ihren anspruchsvollen Job täglich gerecht zu werden. Das letzte was die da brauchen sind Angehörige die wegen irgendwelchen Theorien ein schuldigen für etwas suchen was im Prinzip der natürliche Gang der Krankheit war.


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Januar 2020)

azzih schrieb:


> Für mich klingt deine Story so als wäre dein Vater eh in Kürze an seiner Krankheit verstorben.



Genau das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Mein Vater hatte ein Herzleiden, was sich saisonal verstärkte. Er lag die letzten 3 Jahre zur kalten Jahreszeit wegen dieser Krankheit immer im Krankenhaus. Er kam November-Dezember rein, kam dann Februar-März wieder raus. 3 mal in Folge. bis eben jetzt. Auch da hatte man ihn immer wieder aufgegeben und gab ihm Schmerzmittel, aber kein Morphin. Aber er hatte sich jedesmal aufgerappelt und er hatte in der warmen Jahreszeit keine Schmerzen, er war körperlich eingeschränkt, aber sonst keine Schmerzen. Die kamen immer wenn es kälter wurde und dann machte der Körper sofort schlapp. Also, wie wollen die Ärzte denn wissen, ob er es diesmal nicht auch geschafft hätte? Man hatte ihn ja bereits vor drei Jahren aufgegeben. In seinen letzten Minuten hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass er mich bewusst anblickt um mir etwas zu sagen, obwohl seine Pupillen wild hin und her rutschten.  Vielleicht wäre es ihm ohne Morphin ja noch möglich gewesen etwas zu sagen oder sich gar wieder aufzurappeln. Das war mich der größte Horror, in diese Augen zu blicken und nichts tun zu können. Was nehmen sich diese Halbteufel von Ärzten also heraus, über den Zeitpunkt des Todes zu bestimmen, wenn sie sich um drei Jahre vertun können? Nein, sorry, das ist für mich keine Wissenschaft sondern Raten um Menschenleben. Dieses Dreckspack von Pillenverschreibern soll mir in Zukunft wegbleiben. Wenn ich so darüber resümiere....ach ich weiß nicht, ich kann keinen klaren Gedanken fassen


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

Was sagt denn die Patientenverfügung deines Vaters?


Das Patienten kürzer leben gelassen werden als möglich ist nicht der Fall. Da wird eher das maximale rausgeholt, um Kasse zu machen. 
BGH zum Leben als Schaden: Viele Fragezeichen | LTO.de


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Januar 2020)

Es gibt keine. Aber persönlich hatte er mir mal gesagt, dass er große Angst habe vor dem Tod und er nicht leiden möchte. Ich habe dann reagiert wie jeder "gute Sohn": "Was redest du für einen Unsinn? Du stirbst schon nicht."


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

Wobei ihm doch mit dem Schmerzmittel sein Wunsch, nicht leiden zu müssen, erfüllt wurde.


----------



## Sharijan (29. Januar 2020)

RedMoon ich hoffe du schreibst das alles nur aus tiefer Trauer und meinst das ganze nicht so.
Nachdem was du erzählt hast war dein Vater schwer krank und hatte starke Schmerzen, das medizinische Personal hat wie es klingt alles richtig gemacht.
Du solltest dir echt psychologische Hilfe holen da das Problem scheint das du einfach nicht loslassen und den Tod deines Vaters akzeptieren kannst.

Morphin ist ein sehr gutes Medikament da es Schmerzlindernd, das Gefühl der Luftnot nimmt und auch Angstlösend wirkt.
Es macht bei hoher Dosis Atemdepressiv was natürlich zum Tod führen kann.
Sei froh das die Ärzte und das Personal deinen Vater nicht unnötig leiden lassen haben wie es auch oft der Fall ist.


----------



## Research (29. Januar 2020)

Morphin – Wikipedia



> *Morphin* oder *Morphium* ist ein Hauptalkaloid des Opiums und zählt damit zu den Opiaten. Es gehört zu der Gruppe der _stark wirkenden_ Opioide der Stufe III im WHO-Stufenschema (Klassifizierung der Schmerztherapie) und ist als Schmerzmittel bei starken und stärksten Schmerzen zugelassen.



Quasi das letzte Mittel vor dem zerstören des Schmerzzentrums.



> ÜberdosierungDie Hauptgefahr bei der Überdosierung mit Morphin und anderen Opioiden ist die Dämpfung des Atemzentrums (Atemdepression),  die zur Bewusstlosigkeit und schließlich zu einem Atemstillstand führen  kann. Eine Überdosierung mit Morphin (und anderen Opioiden) zeigt sich  u. a. an einer vertieften und von der Frequenz her verminderten Atmung  mit nur noch wenigen Atemzügen pro Minute. Bei noch ansprechbaren  Patienten mit einer derart verminderten Atmung kann die ständig zu  wiederholende Aufforderung, regelmäßig zu atmen, lebensrettend sein  (sogenannte Kommandoatmung). Bei Verdacht auf das Vorliegen einer  Morphinvergiftung muss ein Notarzt  hinzugezogen werden, der als wichtigste Maßnahme für eine  Wiederherstellung und Aufrechterhaltung der Atmung sorgt. Eine  Morphinintoxikation kann durch die Gabe von Naloxon behandelt werden. Naloxon wirkt als kompetitiver Antagonist, verdrängt Morphin von den Opioidrezeptoren und hebt dadurch dessen Wirkung auf. Die Halbwertszeit  von Naloxon liegt deutlich unter jener von Morphin, so dass der Patient  zwar kurzzeitig beschwerdefrei ist, aber nach dem Nachlassen der  Wirkung des Naloxons wieder Atemstillstand durch die Opiatüberdosierung  droht. Wird zu viel Naloxon verabreicht, kann ein morphinabhängiger  Patient von der Überdosis direkt in den Entzug übergehen.
> 
> Die für einen durchschnittlichen Erwachsenen (ohne Toleranz)  tödliche Morphindosis liegt bei oraler Aufnahme bei 200 mg (bis 1500 mg  bei Menschen mit einer Toleranz), nach parenteraler Applikation bei 100 mg. Allerdings können – insbesondere bei intravenöser  Gabe – auch schon deutlich niedrigere Dosen lebensbedrohlich sein. Für  Säuglinge können schon zwei bis drei Tropfen Opiumtinktur tödlich sein.
> Eine 2013 veröffentlichte Studie zeigte, dass es in der Zeit von  1999 bis 2012 in den USA zu einer Vervierfachung von opioidinduzierten  Sterbefällen durch Überdosierung im Rahmen einer Schmerztherapie kam.  Parallel dazu fand sich eine Vervierfachung der Opioidverschreibungen in  Folge der Bemühungen um eine bessere Schmerztherapie. Als Faktoren  eines Opioidmissbrauchs bis hin zur Überdosierung fanden sich u. a. auf  Seiten der Patienten eine vorbekannte Neigung zu Medikamenten- oder  Alkoholmissbrauch, auf ärztlicher Seite eine zu unkritische  Dauerverordnung von Opioiden nach chirurgischen Eingriffen oder bei  nicht-tumorbedingten Schmerzen.[SUP][37][/SUP]
> ...



Das kann von: ist schiefgegangen, Schmerzen sind zu stoppen, Leiden beenden oder "Hier ist der Regler" alles gewesen sein.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2020)

Also ich kenn Morphium als Mittel, was man oft in Sterben liegenden Personen gibt, damit der "Übergang" leichter für sie ist.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Januar 2020)

@Research
Wobei die Situation in den USA nicht mit der in Deutschland vergleichbar ist. Dort sind selbst extrem starke Mittel wie Fentanyl (50 Mal stärker als Heroin) frei erhältlich und werden sogar beworben. 
Opioid-Krise in den USA: Pharmafirmen retten sich in Vergleich | tagesschau.de
Tote durch Fentanyl gehören dort zur Tagesordnung:
Lexii Alijai: Todesursache von Nachwuchs-Rapperin ist geklaert | WEB.DE


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2020)

Nein, die sind eben nicht frei erhältlich, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, die sind eben nicht frei erhältlich, wie kommst du darauf?


Buy Acetyl Fentanyl Powder | Buy Fentanyl Online


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2020)

Wow, der scheiß ist rezeptfrei und für ne 800er Ibuprofen braucht man ein Rezept. 
Also habe ich mal wieder Blödsinn gesehen, dass man in Amerika so ziemlich für alles ein Rezept braucht.


----------



## Slezer (30. Januar 2020)

Mein Beileid. Meine Mutter hat es damals auch bekommen und das mit den Augen hin und her Springen hatte sie auch. Ich glaube auch meine Mutter wollte mir noch was sagen aber ich werde es nie erfahren.

Dir viel Kraft. Lass dir eins sagen. Zeit heilt alle Wunden. Vergeude deine Zeit nicht um die Schuld bei den Ärzten zu suchen


----------



## P2063 (30. Januar 2020)

Erstmal mein Beileid, das ist natürlich hart als direkt familiär betroffener, aber auch nicht einfach als außenstehender da was fachliches zu sagen. Ich kenne ja die genaue Krankheit, sein Alter und zahllose weitere Parameter nicht, aber prinzipiell würde ich den Ärzten da keine schlechten Absichten unterstellen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Ärzte manchmal eine schnelle Entscheidung treffen müssen ohne vorher den Patienten oder Angehörige fragen zu können. Jedes wirksame Medikament kann eben auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Sie werden schon nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen entschieden haben, vor allem wenn dein Vater ihnen auch bei klarem Verstand zu verstehen gegeben hat keine Schmerzen haben zu wollen.

Natürlich ist man als angehöriger da erstmal wütend und mit der Situation eventuell überfordert. Ich würde einfach versuchen, das alles von einer möglichst positiven Seite zu sehen, nämlich dass sein Leid möglichst gering gehalten wurde. Niemand kann wissen ob er es diesmal wieder geschafft hätte oder nicht. Ich kann dir höchsten raten, dir alle ärztlichen Unterlagen aushändigen zu lassen und dir eine zweite Meinung zum Fall einholen zu lassen. Und auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt, es soll kein Vorwurf sein und es ist auch keine Schande das zu machen, kann vielleicht ein Gespräch mit einem Psychologen dir etwas die Wut und Trauer zu nehmen helfen. Wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint der Vorschlag, manchmal hilft es so eine Situation mit jemand geschultem unbeteiligtem aufzuarbeiten statt es unter bekannten in sich rein zu fressen.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Es gibt keine. Aber persönlich hatte er mir mal gesagt, dass er große Angst habe vor dem Tod und er nicht leiden möchte. Ich habe dann reagiert wie jeder "gute Sohn": "Was redest du für einen Unsinn? Du stirbst schon nicht."




Mein Beileid, nur genau hier frage ich mich, ob du dir und deinem Vater nicht etwas vorgemacht hast.
Ihr hättet die Phasen der Genesung zwischen den Aufenthalten wenigstens einen einzigen Tag dazu nutzen können euch mit genau mit jener Angst befassen können. Zum einen hätte eine Patientenverfügung dir jetzt diese Last abgenommen irgendeine Chance ungenutzt gelassen zu haben. Andererseits hättest du deinem Vater einen Teil der Angst nehmen können. Ich möchte dich nicht belehren aber deine "gute Sohn" Reaktion ist Ursache für dein Problem. Bestimmte Dinge darf man nicht über Jahre ausblenden, auch wenn einem der Mensch noch so viel bedeutet und man jeden Moment am Liebsten mit schönen Dingen erfüllen möchte.

Mach dich jetzt nicht fertig und gib dem Gedanken, Ärzte hätten unter falschen Absichten gehandelt, nicht zu viel Platz.
So wie sich die Sache als Außenstehender liest, könnte dir dein Vater einen Großteil seines Leidens vorenthalten haben. Ärzte können solche Dinge aber durchaus erkennen, denn der Körper reagiert ja in vielerlei Hinsicht auf solche Belastungen.

Mein Opa hat seinen Magenkrebs über Jahre (eher Jahrzehnte) verschwiegen, ist direkt nach einem Urlaub in die Notaufnahme gefahren, dort zusammengebrochen und nach 2 Wochen verstorben. Bis dahin wusste niemand außer ihm und seinen Ärzten von diesem Thema. Aber den Schwestern und Ärzten auf dieser Station ist zu 120% bewusst wie wichtig ihre Arbeit ist, sowohl für die Erkrankten als auch für die Angehörigen. Das war in meinem Fall zumindest deutlich zu erkennen. Daher wäre ich vorsichtig damit, den Gedanken, dass dort bewusst Fehlentscheidungen getroffen wurden, zum einen, weil es dem behandelten Personal wohl nicht angemessen ist aber viel wichtiger, weil es dir sonst die letzten  Erinnerungen an deinen Vater für immer vergiften würde.


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, nur genau hier frage ich mich, ob du dir und deinem Vater nicht etwas vorgemacht hast.
> Ihr hättet die Phasen der Genesung zwischen den Aufenthalten wenigstens einen einzigen Tag dazu nutzen können euch mit genau mit jener Angst befassen können. Zum einen hätte eine Patientenverfügung dir jetzt diese Last abgenommen irgendeine Chance ungenutzt gelassen zu haben. Andererseits hättest du deinem Vater einen Teil der Angst nehmen können. Ich möchte dich nicht belehren aber deine "gute Sohn" Reaktion ist Ursache für dein Problem. Bestimmte Dinge darf man nicht über Jahre ausblenden, auch wenn einem der Mensch noch so viel bedeutet und man jeden Moment am Liebsten mit schönen Dingen erfüllen möchte.



da hast du Recht. Keiner von uns war objektiv in der Lage sich mit den Tatsachen zu beschäftigen. Niemand wollte bewusst das unvermeidliche akzeptieren, geschweige denn sich dem Anbahnenden stellen



-Shorty- schrieb:


> So wie sich die Sache als Außenstehender liest, könnte dir dein Vater einen Großteil seines Leidens vorenthalten haben. Ärzte können solche Dinge aber durchaus erkennen, denn der Körper reagiert ja in vielerlei Hinsicht auf solche Belastungen.



das denke ich auch. Er meinte immer ihm gehe es gut, aber diese Aussagen standen immer im Gegensatz zu den Aussagen der Ärzte und ich hielt sie für überzogen.
Im Endeffekt waren wir nicht auf den Tod vorbereitet, da wir eben alles versucht hatten zu verdrängen


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Januar 2020)

Ist ja auch menschlich, sich am hier und jetzt so lang es geht zu erfreuen. Danke dass du meine Aussage nicht provokant/falsch aufgefasst hast, so war es auch nicht gedacht.

Dann bleibt mir nur, dich daran zu erinnern, dass es die vergangenen Jahre auch eine Menge positive Erlebnisse gegeben haben müsste, wenn die Sorgen so fern waren. Versuch dir die schönen Momente in Gedanken zu halten,gib dem abrupten Ende und dem damit verbundenen Schmerz nicht zu viel Platz in deinem Herzen. Das hätte dein Vater sicher nicht von dir gewollt. Aber auch den Blick nach vorn nicht verlieren, alles Gute von meiner Seite.


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist ja auch menschlich, sich am hier und jetzt so lang es geht zu erfreuen. Danke dass du meine Aussage nicht provokant/falsch aufgefasst hast, so war es auch nicht gedacht.
> 
> Dann bleibt mir nur, dich daran zu erinnern, dass es die vergangenen Jahre auch eine Menge positive Erlebnisse gegeben haben müsste, wenn die Sorgen so fern waren. Versuch dir die schönen Momente in Gedanken zu halten,gib dem abrupten Ende und dem damit verbundenen Schmerz nicht zu viel Platz in deinem Herzen. Das hätte dein Vater sicher nicht von dir gewollt. Aber auch den Blick nach vorn nicht verlieren, alles Gute von meiner Seite.



Vielen Dank


----------



## Wurstpaket (30. Januar 2020)

mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Dein Vater hat seinen Zustand wahrscheinlich auch in Eurem Interesse heruntergespielt, denn er wollte das ihr euch weniger Sorgen macht. Natürlich neigt man, als Angehöriger von schwer kranken Menschen, aus emotionalen und ganz menschlichen Gründen immer der chancenreicheren Variante seinen Glauben zu schenken, aber das entspricht nicht zwingend der Realität.

Gedanken wie "das Krankenhaus wollte Platz schaffen" würde ich an deiner Stelle weit weg schieben. Das Krankenhaus als Organisation denkt wirtschaftlich, dass Personal hingegen wird diesen schweren Job wohl kaum gewählt haben, weil ihnen das Wohl der Patienten nicht am Herzen liegt. Beide Punkte sprechen eine deutliche Sprache und stützen eine These des "Platzschaffens" nicht.

bleib(t) stark!


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2020)

Erst einmal mein Beileid ich kann dich gut verstehen da ich den Fall selbst hatte vor 3 Jahren.

Auf den Tod selbst wenn man weiß wann kann einen keiner vorbereiten. Mein Vater hatte auch ein Opium Derivat als Schmerzmittel was Morphium sehr ähnlich ist für ihn aber eine sichtbare Hilfe um die Schmerzen zu lindern. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Februar 2020)

@all

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir hier kondoliert haben. Hätte ich vorher nie gedacht, aber auch das hilft um Trauer zu bewältigen.
Auf gehts, das Leben geht weiter. Unsere Lieben bleiben in unseren Herzen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Hattest du nun noch einmal mit den Ärzten gesprochen, bzw. dir die Akten geben klassen, oder es so ruhen lassen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Hätte ich vorher nie gedacht, aber auch das hilft um Trauer zu bewältigen.


Sieh Dich noch einmal virtuell umarmt, "gegruschelt" und sei Dir gewiss, da draußen sind unglaublich viele herzliche Menschen, die Dich nicht alleine lassen werden. Leider gehört der Tod zum Leben und das tragischsten am Älter werden ist, dass man immer mehr geliebte Menschen verliert. Ich schaue immer auf das Gute, auch in ganz schmerzlichen Situationen. Das "Gute" am Tod meiner Mutter war, dass der Rest der Familie zusammenrückte und viele alte Reibereien überwunden wurden. Immerhin, und das hält jetzt seit Jahrzehnten an.

Euch alles Liebe und Gute!


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hattest du nun noch einmal mit den Ärzten gesprochen, bzw. dir die Akten geben klassen, oder es so ruhen lassen?



du wirst es nicht glauben: ich bekomme aus Datenschutzgründen keine Infos und auch keine Akten. Ich kann das nur einklagen. Das ist die neue DSGVO


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sieh Dich noch einmal virtuell umarmt, "gegruschelt" und sei Dir gewiss, da draußen sind unglaublich viele herzliche Menschen, die Dich nicht alleine lassen werden. Leider gehört der Tod zum Leben und das tragischsten am Älter werden ist, dass man immer mehr geliebte Menschen verliert. Ich schaue immer auf das Gute, auch in ganz schmerzlichen Situationen. Das "Gute" am Tod meiner Mutter war, dass der Rest der Familie zusammenrückte und viele alte Reibereien überwunden wurden. Immerhin, und das hält jetzt seit Jahrzehnten an.
> 
> Euch alles Liebe und Gute!


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> du wirst es nicht glauben: ich bekomme aus Datenschutzgründen keine Infos und auch keine Akten. Ich kann das nur einklagen. Das ist die neue DSGVO



Auf welchen Artikel stützen die sich da? Hast du das schriftlich? 

Hätte eher erwartet, sie stützen sich auf die Schweigeplicht. Denn die besteht auch nach dem Tod weiter. AErztliche Schweigepflicht - Anwalt.org
Im Gegensatz zu den Ärzten im Krimi, die nach dem Erscheinen der Mordkommission gleich losplappern.


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Artikel stützen die sich da? Hast du das schriftlich?
> 
> Hätte eher erwartet, sie stützen sich auf die Schweigeplicht. Denn die besteht auch nach dem Tod weiter. AErztliche Schweigepflicht - Anwalt.org
> Im Gegensatz zu den Ärzten im Krimi, die nach dem Erscheinen der Mordkommission gleich losplappern.



so im Detail wollte ich das nicht wissen. Vielleicht ist es auch besser einfach los zu lassen, daher mache ich da jetzt keinen Ärger


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Ja dann lass es einfach ruhen.


----------



## Elistaer (7. Februar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> so im Detail wollte ich das nicht wissen. Vielleicht ist es auch besser einfach los zu lassen, daher mache ich da jetzt keinen Ärger


Das ist auch besser so ich habe mit 32 alles erfahren weil durch den Sturz bei meinem Vater + Morphium das LKA involviert war und das war für mich und meine Mutter ein Schock. Der zuständige Beamte war aber sehr einfühlsam und hat sowohl das KH in dem mein Vater war wie auch die Sanitäter noch antreten lassen (RTW um 3 Uhr gerufen und die Besatzung wollte ihn nicht mitnehmen)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

